# I can't help it... but I LOVE my dogs!



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I posted several pics already on face book...(Team Huerta Hof)....but I'm just so in love with this young boy...I had to post his pic here too!
Ever since losing his father (Cuervo)...this young boy has inched his way into my broken heart.
I am so happy with the few Cuervo children that we have.....








*Uzo von Huerta Hof IPO3..now 2yrs old.*









*UZO...again*








*Anisette von Huerta Hof.....being...herself!! What a fun puppy!*








*Anisette...YES, I know....he is slightly pushing on her inner thigh, causing a slight "curve"...._I yelled at him!*_ It's the "show person in him.:crazy:


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't feel bad my husband said I post pictures of my dogs daily and asked don't we have skin kids too? LOL


----------



## ChiliD (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, that 1st pic is terrific. That's a great looking GSD.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He's just gorgeous


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Your dogs are so beautiful! You have a lot to be proud of!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

All I can say is GORGEOUS! 

The beauty of Cuervo shows in his pups.:wub:

Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Great looking dogs you've got there, Robin.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Beautiful Robin!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Robin, is the color true in the pictures? That is amazingly rich red. Just gorgeous.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They are beautiful. And obviously, inside they are awesome too. We love their beauty yes, but it is what you cannot see in pictures, their personalities that makes the relationship we have with them. 

Today I spilled Dolly's food all over the ground outside her kennel. It is hot, and she wasn't interested. Neither was Odie. But Tori went over and scarfed it up. Kind of glad about that because I really did not want to waste two cups of food. 

I was standing in the field waiting for her to finish up. And when she did, she came over to me and rubbed onto me asking for me to bend down and give her a hug and I did. Tori was returned to me at 15 weeks old for being defiant. I have not found a defiant bone in her body in the five years I have had her. She is one of the loviest dogs I have, requiring absolutely nothing from me than a scritch here or there and a hug. She even jumps up on the fence to get her head close so that she doesn't jump on me.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

very nice ! Robin.

how is your black Noche doing?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Uzo is my favourite!!


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Who couldn't love 'em - they're gorgeous :wub:
________
Sue


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
Paulag.....yes...he *really* is that color & pigment.
Heres a couple more random shots.....you can see by the grass and "skin tones".
I don't have a very good camera...so what I shoot...is what I get.
Uzo is not what I would call an "orangey-red" dog...he is more "chestnut-brown/red".....but his color is just his icing. I love what's on the inside of this young boy!

















*This is him in FULL sun...you can see his rich color still.*

Carmen....Noche is doing really well. She lives right now with my friend & co-owner Gina. We chose to have her there, so my husband can actually be the "helper" for her, and we have her trained the way we want her to be trained.
I will ask Frankie to send picture updates...I think that she posted one not too long ago on this forum.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohh man... he is too handsome.. way too handsome. What's he like, Robin?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

robk said:


> Your dogs are so beautiful! You have a lot to be proud of!


Agree :wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Gorgeous gsds! They look alot like Jonas's Parents


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful indeed.

You have every reason to be proud.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Uzo is gorgeous Robin and I love Anissette as well, you have very nice dogs.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Those are two of the most gorgeous dogs. The face on that boy is so noble.

Thanks of sharing...............


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Uzo is stunning!!:wub::wub:


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

He's absolutley stunning! wow!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful Robin!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

He is such a handsome boy - love the deep coloring he has too!


----------

